# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Virus_insystemres

## sibz4

hi i tried removing the virus but it didnt with kis or kas virus removal , i turned system restore off but the virus is still detected by kaspersky the virus somtimes changes the logon info and it is present in the recovery bec it returned after a factory reset from the recovry on the hdd  i have attached the file with the system info   any help would be appreciated thankyou

----------


## миднайт

Hello. 
McAfee might be conflicting with some other program or service, like kaspersky internet security. Uninstall it.
- Execute following script in Manual Healing (http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9207)



```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('D:\autorun.inf','');
BC_ImportAll;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=80998

----------

